# How many IUIs?



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am wondering whether it's worth doing a third (medicated) IUI or just go straight on to IVF? We are self-funding, so obviously IUI if it works is more appealing financially, but equally we don't want to waste the £600 on IUI that could be going towards getting us some diagnostic answers from IVF.

I'd be so grateful to hear from anyone who was successful on their third (or more) IUI after not being successful before, and/or anyone who was unsuccessful with IUI but successful with IVF and wish they'd moved on earlier.

thank you so much.........

Kitty10xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

Everyone is different but personally I would go directly to ivf. We didn't really have a good experience with our iui's, but if you have a lot of faith in your hospital it may be worth persueing another. Out of three iui's we only managed to finish one, but obviously wasted money on the other two!
Another fact to look at is the success rate for your hospital/clinic. I think ours was 6%!! When I look back I wondered why we bothered but the hope is always there and the difference in price is always a big factor. As you can see from my ticker our first ivf was a success, which is fab, but the new hospital was fantastic and had a very high success rate. Maybe do a little research first before you make your decision.

Wishing you loads of luck

Shazia xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I think the "norm" is to try 3 but, obviously there are factors to take into consideration, such as age.  It's easy to say in hindsight that you wouldn't have bothered and gone straight to IVF but I was willing to give it 3 goes to give it a fair chance and, if I had got pregnant, at least then I wouldn't have had to do IVF.

My consultant wanted me to persevere with IUI and do a fourth and, possibly more, (maybe because he gets £850 a pop ) but I wasn't prepared to waste more time on it probably mainly due to my age.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kitty10

We had 2 lots of IUI before moving onto IVF.  My consultant was happy to do a third IUI if we wanted it, but he recommended that we move onto IVF as he and the clinic could see a lot more with IVF.  We took his advice and undertook our first IVF in February and we now have a little girl who is nearly a month old. (although she was 6 and half weeks early!)

Good luck in whatever you decide to do


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you for your replies, they're really useful thank you.

seeing beautiful megan is possibly the best advert IVF could hope to have! she's gorgeous!!

I think we will look at prices and try to extract some further statistics.  My DH - being a rather impatient person - wants us to go for IVF as soon as possible. I am not quite so hot-headed and to be honest my main fear (as i am now getting rather addicted to treatment) is that we will not have any funds left for another go for quite a while afterwards. 

all these pros and cons! but thank you again for your replies.

any replies from anyone who had 3 or more iuis, and what you feel about it now, would be wonderful.

thank you
Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hiya

Firstly....Megan is soooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous. Kitty is right, she is a great advert for IVF.  


We have had 3 medicated IUI's now, and was planning on the 4th being last week, but my follies didnt respond to the clomid  
SO, I honestly feel like its not going to work for us, but as we're paying for all our tx, it is the cheapest way. 
We have decided that we will have as many goes as poss until Christmas, then re-discuss. I want to go for IVF at this point, as the success rate seems so much better...or is that just me?

Good luck honey


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I would go for ivf - particularly while you are still under 35 as it has a much greater chance of success.

We did 4 iuis & since I've now had 3 icsi BFNs, these were all a waste of time! Particularly as I was then diagnosed with clotting problems!

By the time we moved onto ivf, my FSH had shot up & I was a poor responder.

I read on-line details of our local PCT's most recent meeting about funding & they're thinking of abandonning iui funding in favour of ivf because the results are so low.

Obviously if it works for you (& it does for many people) it's fantastic but I wish we'd not wasted our time.

Good luck!  Happy saving!!!
Love Jess xxx


----------



## kitty10 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you Jess and Alison for your replies.

We have decided to go for IVF. IUI would have been great if it had worked, but i just don't have the "belief" in a further cycle and i would rather put the money towards IVF. I would like to at least know whether fertilisation actually happens.

Thank you again. your answers really helped. Good luck with your IUIs Alison, i hope that you prove me wrong to not have faith in them. I was sorry to see that the last one was abandoned but if they have responded before i hope it was just a blip and this next time they respond again.  And thank you for sharing your experiences jess.  I have higher FSH than expected for my age so I agree i should get going asap.

You're all lovely and i don't know what i would do without FF 
Kitty10 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

